# my newest reptile enclosure



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

just got myself a 175 gallon reptarium from a friend of mine and best of all it was free he also hooked me up with some light hoods and he has 2 mount meru chameleons (very rare and endangered) that are breeding and once the babies come out i will be getting a pair from him how sweet is that

today i went and picked up some plants (a ficus tree and some other leafy plant) and vines for it and tomorrow i am going to pop in 5 anoles just so i will have something to look at also turns out anoles are now in short supply in my area as interests in them has dwindled so i will have a nice little breeding colony for a while and maybe pay for some of my hobby by trading the babies to stores

and before anyone else says it










I will get it done asap


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sounds cool

and.....


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

There are several Chameleon species that found on Mt Meru in Tanzania, do you know which species it is your freind has?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> There are several Chameleon species that found on Mt Meru in Tanzania, do you know which species it is your freind has?


they are the mount meru or dwarf jacksons _C. j. merumontanus_

borrowed pic from adcham.com









edit: also here is a good species profile of them

http://www.chamresearch.com/index.php?opti...&id=5&Itemid=30


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice, keep us posted!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That dwarf jackson looks bad ass.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

NICE!!! i want to get a Pigmy Leaf Chameleon


----------

